

Going crazy with CSS3 - Creating inputs with perfect borders and shadows - ivomynttinen
http://ivomynttinen.com/blog/going-crazy-with-css3-issue-2-creating-inputs-with-perfect-borders-and-shadows/

======
mnicole
These are the types of CSS articles we need more of on HN; functional, simple
and UX-friendly. Thanks for your awesome write-ups Ivo.

~~~
ivomynttinen
Glad you like it! More articles on similar topics will come for sure :)

